# What shirt brands does Illest and Daily grind/Team Manila uses?



## justinxbuzzhype (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi guys, I'm just a newbie in the T-shirt business. I want to learn more about shirts and improve the quality of my shirts. Do you guys know the brands that team manila or illest use for their shirts? what are the top t-shirts brands here in the Philippines and where can I buy them? Thank you very much! Hope you guys can help me


----------

